

Read the tweets of the top 100 VCs, Angels & Investors on a single page - combiclickwise
http://www.readevery.com/best?q=Most_Influential_VCs_Angels_and_Investors

======
Symbol
I guess I'm a philistine, but I only recognize like 3 names here. Also,
comments about it being Sunday, the traffic on the M25, and the weather
simultaneously bore me and hearten me (in that I'm just as lame as some
millionaires).

~~~
alexgandy
Kind of in the same boat here; it would be a lot more helpful if there was
some sort of hover popup over the various names.

------
tyisathome
Cool idea.

One issue: it took a minute to figure out how to see more because I'm viewing
at 1920x1200 resolution; the js wouldn't trigger until making my window
smaller.

